# Plow connector Pin



## sammer4u (Dec 4, 2007)

I have the Cycle Country V plow on my 99 Polaris Sportsman 500. It is awesome, except for at the end of last year I either lost or broke a connector pin. It is the pin with the clasp to lock it on to connect the push tubes to the mounting bracket under the machine. I feel I lost it as I found the clasp in spring. I looked all over and could not find the same thing, original is 3/8" in diameter. I found one close but was smaller in diameter and longer. I plowed one more time last year with it and no problems. 

First time out this year, with 8" on new wet heavy snow and half way thru i either lost of busted the "new" pin. I tried looking all over for a new one to match the original one, but no luck. I went to ACE, Farm & Fleet, Tractor Supply, Menard's, Fleet & Farm, etc... All out of ideas... I believe it is a hardened steel pin?

Any one have any thoughts or know of a place to get them? They are again about 3/8" in diameter and about 1½" - 2" long with the locking clasp.

Thanks in advance!!!!

Bring on the snow!!!!!!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

find your nearest ATV dealer and then if they carry cycle country stuff just go through them and you can get the excat pin that you need.

then when you get the correct ones take 1 to your local hardware store and then have them get you some spares and when you run low go back for more.

that's what Id due.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

I have picked them up at True Value before. It surprises me the stores you mentioned don't have them.


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 24, 2009)

I kept losing them on an old Suzuki i had. I ended up using an "eye" bolt. I think they were 8" long. I didn't use a nut on it either and never lost one because of the long length. Probably because i bought extras just in case. It also makes it quicker to drop your plow when not in use.

Thanx for bringing this up as i need to get to the hardware for some extra pins for my new set-up.


----------

